# Chipotle Wine sauce recipe?



## radio (Sep 11, 2013)

Stopped at a Mexican restaurant earlier today and had some Carnitas that were among the best I've ever had!  They were braised ribs on the bone with an awesome Chipotle Wine sauce.  Anyone have a great recipe for the sauce?  It was good enough I want to try to duplicate it.

It was kinda sweet with just a touch of heat and I would have sworn I tasted a trace of Chocolate!  My tongue was burning from the Salsa when the food arrived, so the taste buds could have been experiencing shutdown


----------



## radio (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 13, 2013)

I guess not , huh? I don't myself , but it's an interesting thought. I wonder if you could take a good chipotle BBQ sauce and add some wine and just cook it for a bit....might give you that added little layer of flavor . It might actually have been a mole sauce if you were tasting chocolate..... :grilling_smilie:


----------



## radio (Sep 13, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> I guess not , huh? I don't myself , but it's an interesting thought. I wonder if you could take a good chipotle BBQ sauce and add some wine and just cook it for a bit....might give you that added little layer of flavor . It might actually have been a mole sauce if you were tasting chocolate.....


I figured one of the Chefy types might be able to impart some of their wisdom on the subject.

I asked the waitress what it was and she said it was a Chipotle sauce and that is how it was listed on the menu.  Sure seemed more like a Mole to me.  It was excellent on the braised ribs though even though they called them Carnitas


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 14, 2013)

You could send chef jimmy j a PM. And ask him. He probably didn't see this. I know today was the first time I ever actually looked at this forum....usually I just look at " new posts" I probably miss a lot of cool stuff that way.


----------

